# Colorado Climbs: Road Conditions



## murphini (Aug 6, 2008)

We are coming out Aug 12-14 to Colorado for my brother's bachelor party. My brothers and I ride-I'm a lapsed Cat5, one Cat 3 and other could be Cat3. I rode many of these same roads as a 20 year old on a touring bike (Trek 613 w/531 frame) with panniers & tent/sleeping bag back in 1984 (sans helmet back in the day!) and looking forward to retracing my tracks with modern technology.

I've been on several riding websites and MapMyRide....but looking for fresh insight.

We considering the following climbs, and will probably pick 3 from this list.
Love to hear any local knowledge of road conditions: We will probably "drive to the rides"--I know a sin, but we want to try several and have limited time.

1. Trail Ridge Road. 
Had been our first choice, but hear it's torn up so we plan on skipping--unless anyone has local knowledge. We were planning on starting from Granby, ride up and back down to Granby to avoid Estes Park.... But skipping unless someone tells me it's magically finished. 

2. Mt. Evans:
Heard the road conditions are poor--and descent is tricky. But the Hill Ride/Race just went off a few weeks ago so am thinking it's maybe OK.
Any local knowledge of conditions appreciated.

3. Independence Pass/Maroon Bells
Suggestions on if better to ride up from Aspen Side or from Leadville Side. If we do from Aspen, we'll probably tack on the Maroon Bells.

4. Berthoud Pass from Empire
Up/Back from Empire

5. Loveland Pass
Up/Back from Keystone

6. Copper Triangle
Starting from Keystone

7. Steamboat/Rabbit Ear
Probably the farthest drive, but could be a choice

8. Vail Pass 

We'll be staying in Keystone, so am open to other suggested rides that we may be missing. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Trail Ridge has major construction going on.

http://www.nps.gov/romo/planyourvisit/road_status.htm

Mt. Evans - not sure. The road from Idaho Springs to Echo Lake is in fine condition. You should PM Bulldozer - he did the race. 

Copper Triangle would be my choice but it could make for a long day. Go either by Swan Mountain Rd or the Dam Road and pick up the bike path from Frisco to Copper Mountain.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Copper Triangle would be my first choice.
Mt Evans next - the road is a bit rough higher up, but just pay attention and you'll be fine.

Loveland from Keystone isn't much of a ride, even if you descend down the ski area and spin around. Could be good if you're looking to go a little shorter.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

If you're coming this far, you have to do Independence Pass. Either side is awesome, but the Aspen side is my preference. Adding in the Maroon Bells just adds to a ride that you will never forget. All the others are good to great, but Independence is something special. You may even see Lance.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

All decent choices - as pointed out, Trail Ridge has some major construction - Estes Park side to the high point is pretty much complete, but they are starting to mill the other side.

I would go with Mootsie's suggestion for Independence and Maroon Bells, Mt Evans (upper part of the road is never great), and Copper Triangle (long day from Keystone). If you do Copper Triangle clockwise, you'll do the more challenging part of Vail last.

Enjoy - reminds me why I should be more grateful to live here.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> If you're coming this far, you have to do Independence Pass. Either side is awesome, but the Aspen side is my preference. Adding in the Maroon Bells just adds to a ride that you will never forget. All the others are good to great, but Independence is something special. You may even see Lance.


FWIW...coming up the Aspen side of Independence is a LOT tougher than the other way. And if you're descending towards Aspen it be careful as the road is degraded in spots and narrow.

//the OP probably already knows, but be prepared for any type of weather at altitude.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

If you want the full mountain/climb effect in one ride- Copper Triangle and you can do it in a day. See www.coppertriangle.com. Warning: L:eave early in the morning to avoid thunderstorms ("we're burning daylight" at 5AM is a apt saying). The ride up Vail pass is a grind, but there are recovery beverages available in Copper Mountain when you finish. You'll have to plan refuel stops and carry some stuff with you - like a 20 oz bottle of water when you start from Copper Mountain, then pick up another in Leadville so you have three bottles of water with you at all times - this is the west and you are your own support at the top of Fremont and Tennessee Pass - From Vail pass it's a 18 minute downhill to Copper Mountain. But, a horrendous climb out of Vail.


----------



## erwinCO (Jul 9, 2010)

Copper Triangle would be my pick. Did the ride yesterday(plus a bit extra afterwards, Copper to Breck). Gorgeous ride that didn't end up being as difficult as I thought it'd be.


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

All of those are awesome, but beware- it is monsoon season here. Yes, we have a monsoon season. Guaranteed afternoon thunder boomers. Start very early, to avoid weather, but also to avoid RV traffic. Independence Pass from Aspen is one lane in a few sections, but worth it on any occasion. Copper Triangle/Leadville Loop, whatever you want to call it, also has a lot of weekend tourist traffic, mainly between Leadville and Minturn. Those roads are in okay shape- roads are never very good here for long. Vail Pass and that whole bike path system are in great shape right now. Loveland Pass in good shape too.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

FWIW, my fav way to do Copper Triangle is to start in Minturn. You get Vail Pass out of the way early and you finish by bombing down Battle Mtn and back to Minturn where you can put the bike away and have a beer and some B+ grade TexMex (forgot the name of the restaurant).


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

TiBike said:


> FWIW, my fav way to do Copper Triangle is to start in Minturn. You get Vail Pass out of the way early and you finish by bombing down Battle Mtn and back to Minturn where you can put the bike away and have a beer and some B+ grade TexMex (forgot the name of the restaurant).


Back when I was young and crazy, I rode the Copper Triangle twice in one day, flipping directions at Copper Mountain. One of the hardest days on a bike that I can remember. The guy I rode it with commerated the day by making T shirts for the two of us. I still have it as a memory of the pain.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Mootsie said:


> Back when I was young and crazy, I rode the Copper Triangle twice in one day, flipping directions at Copper Mountain. One of the hardest days on a bike that I can remember. The guy I rode it with commerated the day by making T shirts for the two of us. I still have it as a memory of the pain.


I did that once when I lived in Summit county but I did it the easy way: I started in Vail and did it clockwise first so the hardest pass was finished first and the hard side of Fremont was done early in the day. That descent off of Fremont down to Copper had the fastest speed I've ever hit, to this day.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> I did that once when I lived in Summit county but I did it the easy way: I started in Vail and did it clockwise first so the hardest pass was finished first and the hard side of Fremont was done early in the day. *That descent off of Fremont down to Copper had the fastest speed I've ever hit, to this day.*


Same here. There is that one stretch that is straight, steep and fairly long. He can just fly down it.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Mootsie said:


> Same here. There is that one stretch that is straight, steep and fairly long. He can just fly down it.


It was pretty late in the day, maybe 3p or so, when I was on the way down that stretch (the ride is basically done at that point) and there was someone riding up from Copper. With all the cars and the late day traffic to Leadville, I thought that was absolutely insane. To me, that is the worst part of the ride from a traffic and safety perspective.


----------

